# A 4th proud man



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Not my first yak, but just got this delivered in morning. Much bigger than I expected, it is VERY NICE, HIGH FIVE!!(borat) Gonna go test it out in the hot ditch sat or sun. I added a trolley and 2 flush mounts, going to add a scotty in a week or 2. I tried to make the pictures smaller but I couldn't.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

HAHA!!! Another Club member!!!  Congrats! I thought mine was big too! You should see it sitting in my apartment...I am surprised the wifey ain't put me out yet!!!

You feeling that itch Metroman??? LOL

MYT


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I have mine inside too dominateing my living room. Don't want to put it outside yet. We should all fish together and have a brigade of big games lol.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> I have mine inside too dominateing my living room. Don't want to put it outside yet. We should all fish together and have a brigade of big games lol.


LOL YEAH BABY another Big Game , I'm loving it congrats FF .
Yeah we should , maybe do that run May 1st LMAO going to be the Yak Attackers Klub.


jery


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Man you guys are really making me jealous!!! lol


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Fanatic, is that a cooler on the back?(white box) If so whats the model? It looks like its a nice fit.

MYT


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah it's a 19 quart ultra cool. They are about 50 bucks.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> You feeling that itch Metroman??? LOL
> 
> MYT


Man this pressure is crazy. But I would be a FOOL to buy a yak before having a car to transport it. FY 11...Torque.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Man this pressure is crazy. But I would be a FOOL to buy a yak before having a car to transport it. FY 11...Torque.


at least get a hobie... buying a torque is like buying a boat.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't wanna hijack ff's thread. Will start a separate discussion...


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

hijack all you want


----------

